# What chuck roast for pulled beef?



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

I know I asked this before but it got lost during the crash. Anyway, I'd like to smoke up a chuck roast for pulled beef sandwiches but when I go into SAM's I see multiple different types of chuck roasts (eyes, rounds, etc.,). So I come to the gods of smoke to see which one I need to get for my smoke. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, I got a 5 star rating on this and nobody has even replied yet?  Did I do something wrong???


----------



## trapper (Feb 24, 2009)

I am a little confused. There are chuck roasts which are from the shoulder and then there are round roasts from the hind quarter. The rounds could be eye of round, top round, bottom round. For pulled beef I would stick with the chucks since they have a lot more fat and connective tissue that breaks down during the long slow cook. The rounds are a lot leaner and are better for slicing, imho.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe I was reading things incorrectly then.  I plan on stopping by Sams again on my way home tonight.  

On a side note I did see they had a twin pack of pork butts on sale for around $22.  I might have to pick up one of them to keep in the freezer for a while.


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 24, 2009)

Usually chuck roasts are just called chuck roasts...at least that's the way it is at my Costco and Fred Meyer (Kroger) here in Seattle.  Rounds, Eyes, etc. are usually labeled as such.  One thing I have noticed is that it's tough to get a big chuckie, i.e. 5 lbs. or so.  Most are in the 2-3 lb. range...they still taste good, though.

Good luck.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 24, 2009)

I just did one last night, it was marked Chuck Shoulder Roast, just under 2 pounds. I wanted the first one to be small, so I could get a feel for how they are done. It was fantastic, maybe better than brisket? Here's a couple pics.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome guys, thanks for all the replies.  Since they do tend to be on the smaller side how much do you think I would need to feed a crew of around 10 guys?


----------



## fishawn (Feb 24, 2009)

GUYS or guys?..........I would guess???? about 1/2 pound per person. At least when I'm ready to eat some beef that's about what I consume.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely GUYS.  The guys I work with have devoured a whole smoked turkey in less than 10 minutes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 24, 2009)

You might actually think about actually using a brisket.  I used one for my version of Ropa Vieja.  Look at how well that came apart...  like a cross between pulled pork and pot roast.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 24, 2009)

That's of finished meat; you will basically need to double that (give or take) for the raw unsmoked weight.


----------



## flash (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually there are several different types of chucks. Personally my butcher told me to go with the Underblade for easier pulling. Some chucks pull well, some only partially and some not at all.

http://www.sonic.net/~alden/MeatBeefChuck.html


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 25, 2009)

A couple more sites with photos.

The under blade pot roast is the typical boneless chuck I see in our markets.  This is a great roast to use.  I also like the 7 bone chuck which pulls nicely. 


http://www.recipetips.com/kitchen-ti...pot-roasts.asp

http://quamut.com/quamut/beef/page/chuck.html

http://meatnplace.net/chuck.html


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the 7 bone. I think the bone adds flavor but it could just be in my mind. Fall apart tender though.


----------



## mickster (Feb 25, 2009)

I use a chuck eye roast (it's usually from the front shoulder of the cow). They go from 2-3 1/2 pounds each. (I keep kosher and this is an ideal kosher meat to smoke).

I marinate mine in Allegro Gold Buckle Brisket Marinade. Cook it to 200+ (210-220 internal is ideal); wait 15 minutes to settle the juices then pull with two large forks!

YUM!!!!!!

Michael


----------



## capt dan (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer chuck rolls or shoulder clods. They are large and boneless 12-25 lbs each. They are foolproof and tastier than brisket.



that one was 14 lbs, and heres what it pulls like. after 12 hrs at 250-265. 1-2 hr rest(very important)


----------



## mickster (Feb 26, 2009)

Capt. Dan-I am 90% sure the Chuck Eye Roast is from the top of the clod, no??

But yes--for the amount he needs to make-that makes sense!

Yummmmmmmmmm!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 26, 2009)

It is my understanding that the chuck eye is closer to the rib eye and includes the same muscle, the *Longissimus*


----------



## mickster (Feb 26, 2009)

From Wikipedia:

The *beef clod* or shoulder is one of the cheapest cuts of beef and is taken from the shoulder region of the cattle. This is why it is sometimes called chuck or shoulder clod. Beef clod consists of a large muscle system and some fat that covers the muscles. Beef clod can be prepared in a variety of methods both dry and moist, but the most recommended method to cook beef clod is to cook it with moist heat or braising. Long slow smoking also provides exceptional results.


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 26, 2009)

Darn butchers have too many names for the same thing, and the same name for different things sometimes too...

Thought the good folk at the Cattlemen's association wouldn't mind helping us keep it all straight by posting a chart they've put out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








As Alton would say, them's all good eats!


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

I know I asked this before but it got lost during the crash. Anyway, I'd like to smoke up a chuck roast for pulled beef sandwiches but when I go into SAM's I see multiple different types of chuck roasts (eyes, rounds, etc.,). So I come to the gods of smoke to see which one I need to get for my smoke. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow, I got a 5 star rating on this and nobody has even replied yet?  Did I do something wrong???


----------



## trapper (Feb 24, 2009)

I am a little confused. There are chuck roasts which are from the shoulder and then there are round roasts from the hind quarter. The rounds could be eye of round, top round, bottom round. For pulled beef I would stick with the chucks since they have a lot more fat and connective tissue that breaks down during the long slow cook. The rounds are a lot leaner and are better for slicing, imho.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Maybe I was reading things incorrectly then.  I plan on stopping by Sams again on my way home tonight.  

On a side note I did see they had a twin pack of pork butts on sale for around $22.  I might have to pick up one of them to keep in the freezer for a while.


----------



## jaye220 (Feb 24, 2009)

Usually chuck roasts are just called chuck roasts...at least that's the way it is at my Costco and Fred Meyer (Kroger) here in Seattle.  Rounds, Eyes, etc. are usually labeled as such.  One thing I have noticed is that it's tough to get a big chuckie, i.e. 5 lbs. or so.  Most are in the 2-3 lb. range...they still taste good, though.

Good luck.


----------



## fishawn (Feb 24, 2009)

I just did one last night, it was marked Chuck Shoulder Roast, just under 2 pounds. I wanted the first one to be small, so I could get a feel for how they are done. It was fantastic, maybe better than brisket? Here's a couple pics.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Awesome guys, thanks for all the replies.  Since they do tend to be on the smaller side how much do you think I would need to feed a crew of around 10 guys?


----------



## fishawn (Feb 24, 2009)

GUYS or guys?..........I would guess???? about 1/2 pound per person. At least when I'm ready to eat some beef that's about what I consume.


----------



## rosencra38 (Feb 24, 2009)

Definitely GUYS.  The guys I work with have devoured a whole smoked turkey in less than 10 minutes.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mgwerks (Feb 24, 2009)

You might actually think about actually using a brisket.  I used one for my version of Ropa Vieja.  Look at how well that came apart...  like a cross between pulled pork and pot roast.


----------



## smokeguy (Feb 24, 2009)

That's of finished meat; you will basically need to double that (give or take) for the raw unsmoked weight.


----------



## flash (Feb 25, 2009)

Actually there are several different types of chucks. Personally my butcher told me to go with the Underblade for easier pulling. Some chucks pull well, some only partially and some not at all.

http://www.sonic.net/~alden/MeatBeefChuck.html


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 25, 2009)

A couple more sites with photos.

The under blade pot roast is the typical boneless chuck I see in our markets.  This is a great roast to use.  I also like the 7 bone chuck which pulls nicely. 


http://www.recipetips.com/kitchen-ti...pot-roasts.asp

http://quamut.com/quamut/beef/page/chuck.html

http://meatnplace.net/chuck.html


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the 7 bone. I think the bone adds flavor but it could just be in my mind. Fall apart tender though.


----------



## mickster (Feb 25, 2009)

I use a chuck eye roast (it's usually from the front shoulder of the cow). They go from 2-3 1/2 pounds each. (I keep kosher and this is an ideal kosher meat to smoke).

I marinate mine in Allegro Gold Buckle Brisket Marinade. Cook it to 200+ (210-220 internal is ideal); wait 15 minutes to settle the juices then pull with two large forks!

YUM!!!!!!

Michael


----------



## capt dan (Feb 26, 2009)

I prefer chuck rolls or shoulder clods. They are large and boneless 12-25 lbs each. They are foolproof and tastier than brisket.



that one was 14 lbs, and heres what it pulls like. after 12 hrs at 250-265. 1-2 hr rest(very important)


----------



## mickster (Feb 26, 2009)

Capt. Dan-I am 90% sure the Chuck Eye Roast is from the top of the clod, no??

But yes--for the amount he needs to make-that makes sense!

Yummmmmmmmmm!


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 26, 2009)

It is my understanding that the chuck eye is closer to the rib eye and includes the same muscle, the *Longissimus*


----------



## mickster (Feb 26, 2009)

From Wikipedia:

The *beef clod* or shoulder is one of the cheapest cuts of beef and is taken from the shoulder region of the cattle. This is why it is sometimes called chuck or shoulder clod. Beef clod consists of a large muscle system and some fat that covers the muscles. Beef clod can be prepared in a variety of methods both dry and moist, but the most recommended method to cook beef clod is to cook it with moist heat or braising. Long slow smoking also provides exceptional results.


----------



## farnsworth (Feb 26, 2009)

Darn butchers have too many names for the same thing, and the same name for different things sometimes too...

Thought the good folk at the Cattlemen's association wouldn't mind helping us keep it all straight by posting a chart they've put out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








As Alton would say, them's all good eats!


----------

